# Nail Clipper Recommendation



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee has had his nails trimmed by the vet a couple times, and the groomer once. Now its time for me to start doing it. Any recommendation for a clipper tool? 

I'm also going to order some curved shears and thinning shears so I can trim his paws, butt, and maybe touch up bangs and around eyes between visits to the groomer.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Up until now i' ve been using human nail clippers charley's nails are thicker now so i've just switched to doggie clippers i've used safari brand clippers and they work great


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam's favorites are made by Doggyman in Japan. She's been using the same ones for a LONG time, and never asked me to sharpen them.

But I just searched online and they are not made in Japan now, with complaints about quality, so probably better to ask a professional groomer.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I use the Millers Forge ones with the red handles. Pet Edge carries them. I've had mine for decades and never had them sharpened.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine have the guard on them. I think I got them from Fosters.
I was not used to cutting their nails so the guard made it possible. I do it every couple of weeks, it just takes a little off at a time. Thet have green padded handles.


----------

